# 13th c Castle



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> Here's another man's castle that won't be his home much longer.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cretly-haystacks-loses-year-planning-row.html





Wow! That is is pretty intense,could they have just issued him a fine ?


He goofed up big time but that is an extremely huge penalty to pay !


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

fjn said:


> Wow! That is is pretty intense,could they have just issued him a fine ?
> 
> 
> He goofed up big time but that is an extremely huge penalty to pay !


I think the problem was that he went out to deceive the planners by hiding the structure. If it was a small extension put on the back of a house as a Granny flat you can usually get retrospective planning permission.
A lot of farmers round here have built houses on their land without P/P for their children and got away with it.
Nowadays with google earth it's not so easy.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's another old castle that has rebuilt using modern methods.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24287009


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

This one's about 3 hours from me. I toured it one day. Pretty neat, but not full traditional. It has concrete, and miles of rebar, on the inside, for seismic reasons.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> Here's another old castle that has rebuilt using modern methods.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24287009


I really like this. While I love old buildings, i almost find it sad when a building is just kept because it's old and has no other purpose. We are in a time where it is common but old buildings were always reused for new purposes in the past. Rebuilt with whatever material was at hand (often the old material but not always) and with whatever technologies were available. It's really nice to see that they didn't try to "restore" the building, being able to see the new complementing the old is really great. A really incredible project in my opinion, one of the nicest I've seen


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I really like this. While I love old buildings, i almost find it sad when a building is just kept because it's old and has no other purpose. We are in a time where it is common but old buildings were always reused for new purposes in the past. Rebuilt with whatever material was at hand (often the old material but not always) and with whatever technologies were available. It's really nice to see that they didn't try to "restore" the building, being able to see the new complementing the old is really great. A really incredible project in my opinion, one of the nicest I've seen




Your statement about reuse and material usage of existing buildings is very true. Just to throw out a bit of trivia; the center pyramid on the Giza plateau,Khafre or if you prefer Chephern is the only one with it's smooth casing stones at the apex still in tact. They were pilfered for other buildings by the time the Greek historian Herodotus ventured onto the scene. It is a shame,think of how magnificent they would look today if they still had those smooth lime stones intact.


----------

